

Show HN: WhatWhen - Tidy timelines for freelancers (built w/ Meteor) - rglover
http://whatwhenapp.com

======
rglover
What is this? WhatWhen is a tool freelancers can use to keep their projects on
schedule and clients up to date. A timeline of dates/times related to a
project: payment due dates, work days, meetings/reviews, etc.

Why? First, it's part of my process. All project's are given a rough timeline
in both the proposal and contract stage. Before now I did all of this in
InDesign. This is an effort to streamline that process.

Second, I think others can benefit from it. If you've ever done freelance and
had a client nag you about an upcoming meeting, deliverable, whatever, you
know how stressful it can be. Hopefully you can use this as a tool to let
clients know where a project is at and what needs to be done when (ha).

Business Model? I'm working on a larger app called Proper
(<http://properapp.com>) that looks to solve the problem of managing client
expectations in the form of proposals/contracts. I'm still working out the
idea, but the goal is to create a tool that makes it easy to deliver a scope,
timeline, cost, and terms (the contract part) to a client. WhatWhen is 100%
free to use (you get up to 5 timelines).

What I'd Like from the HN community? Solid feedback. Nothing erroneous like
"this sucks, my app is better," but good, honest feedback. Looking to connect
with any freelancers who see value in a tool like this and have some insight.
I'd also like you to just give the product a try. Yes, you have to sign up to
use it, but considering the product is free, I think it's cool to give a
fellow designer/developer a hand and try out their stuff. If you tweak out
about filling out sign up forms, I'd pack up early.

Discussion Beyond This Thread, Bugs, and Feature Requests? Just shoot me an
email: ryan@whatwhenapp.com and we can chat.

